# X startet nicht -> fglrx fidnet Gerät nicht

## the-inquisitor

Hallo Forum, habe hier ein etwas stranges Problem, aus dem ich nicht schlau werde.

Zunächst kurze vorabinfos:

Generic-Kernel

Bin Gentoo-Neuling (aber nicht Linux-Neuling).

Ich wollte mal etwas tiefer in die Linux Materie einsteigen und habe mir dafür Gentoo besorgt. Leider klappt die Installation auf meinem Thinkpad Edge E525 nicht wirklich. Ich bin ja schon mal stolz auf mich, dass ich es überhaupt zu einer Installation von Gentoo geschafft habe. Nun geht es aber an das Einrichten eines Desktops.

Ich versuche eigentlich nur XFCE zum Laufen zu bringen. Jedoch scheitere ich bereits an X.

Wenn ich versuche X zu starten erscheint folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
Loading GLX

(WW) fgrlx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:1:1) found

Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

/usr/bin/X: symbollookup error: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so: undefined symbol: GlxInitVisuals2D

xinit: giving up

xinit: unable to connect to X server: Connection refused

xinit: server error
```

Mit lspci nach dem Gerät gesucht:

```
00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI BeaverCreek [Mobility Radeon HD 6620G]
```

in der xorg.conf nachgeschaut:

```
Section "Device"

     Identifier   "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

     Driver       "fglrx"

     BusID        "PCI:0:1:0"

EndSection

```

Nach meinem Verständnis steht doch da wo das Gerät zu finden ist, warum zur Hölle versucht der Treiber dass unter nem anderem Gerät zu finden?

----------

## Christian99

der pci bus ist nicht das problem. den findet x von selber, das muss auch gar nicht in dei xorg-conf rein.

das problem ist der symbollookuperror.

bau mal das paket neu zu dem die Datei /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so gehört.

das paket findest du mit "equery b <dateiname>". wenn du kein equery hast, dann installiere das paket gentoolkit.

Viel Spaß mit gentoo!

Christian

----------

## the-inquisitor

Danke für den Hinweis  :Wink: 

habe die Datei in ati-drivers gefunden. allerdings hat das erneute bauen keinen Erfolg gebracht. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass es sich bei dem Treiber um eine Beta handelt (12.11_beta). 

Die Fehlermeldung ist immernoch diesselbe.

Wo könnte ich noch ansetzen?

----------

## Finswimmer

Hast Du 

```
eselect opengl set ati 
```

 gemacht?

----------

## the-inquisitor

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Hast Du 
> 
> ```
> eselect opengl set ati 
> ```
> ...

 

Danke, das hats gebracht, habe rgad selber nochmal gegooglet und genau das Problem schonmal hier im Forum gefunden unter: http://forums-web2.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-829275-start-0.html

kannst du mir vllt noch erklären was es mit dieser zeile auf sich hat, so einfach abtippen und freuen, dass es geht, reicht mir nicht  :Smile: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Damit wird die Berechnung von OpenGL mit den Treibern der Grafikkarte durchgeführt und nicht einer Softwareemulierung.

----------

